# Интернет > Web-программирование > XHTML >  Уроки по верстке сайтов

## webguru

Хотите научиться верстать сайты и зарабатывать на этом тогда вот нашел классный ресурс где много уроков  http://webdiz.com.ua/uroki/css/retsepty-css

----------

